# recommend buckle tai or buckle carrier (not SSC)



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello,
Can someone please recommend a good buckle tai? Something comfy for me and dd, and durable, and hopefully pretty.
I am not looking for a SSC, I want something more MT-like, but with buckles instead of knots. And an unstructured waist band.
I need something suitable for my 5 month old, that she can fit in now and for many months/a few years. I'd really love to find one that has a headrest like a Babyhawk MT headrest, but its not an absolute necessity.
Thanks!!


----------



## Beritk (Jun 7, 2008)

There are many carriers on the market,like the Yamo,Ergo,Manduca,but everybody feels with different carriers comfortable.I for example sell the Yamo,I think it is a good carrier for children,who know how to sit by themselves,but for me the Yamo is not working.I can not tight the belt enough,it is too wide for me.The other comfort carriers i didn`t try by myself.In these carriers,your child will fit in until the age of 2,afterwards,the legs starting to hang down .The Manduca is properbly the carrier,which you can use for the longest time.I saw pictures with bigger children and they looked fine,the Manduca has many changing options.

Berit


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the response, but aren't those SSC's? I know the ergo is-I have one. I'm not looking for something with a structured waistband. I basically want a mei tai but with buckles intead of long straps for tying.

Anyone know of a good one? How's the Calyx? Or the Ten Toes Click? I know there are others, just don't know the names. Anyone else?

I've never heard of the manduca- I'll look into it. Thanks.


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah I do think the above are SSCs. I believe Calyx is an SSC too. We have one and love it - the easiest thing in the world for back carries. It's not as bulky as some other SSCs, but I'm pretty sure it's still considered one.

I think Dream Carrier makes a buckle tai.

I've also seen a BabyHawk retro-fitted with buckles -- at the waist only though.


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cotopaxi* 
Yeah I do think the above are SSCs. I believe Calyx is an SSC too. We have one and love it - the easiest thing in the world for back carries. It's not as bulky as some other SSCs, but I'm pretty sure it's still considered one.

I think Dream Carrier makes a buckle tai.

I've also seen a BabyHawk retro-fitted with buckles -- at the waist only though.

Thanks!
Does the Calyx have a structured waistband?


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luckygreen713* 
Thanks!
Does the Calyx have a structured waistband?

Yep! Not as bulky as some, but structured with foam padding inside, and black webbing coming out.


----------



## Googy (Apr 4, 2007)

You might love the CatBirdBaby Pikkolo.
http://catbirdbaby.com/shop/item_39/Jet-pikkolo.htm
It is essentially a buckled mei tai, with a little bit of memory foam in the shoulder straps (its LOVELY). No padding or anything at the waist. I have one and love it--my 8 month old feels virtually weightless, and I feel like I have all the advantages and a mei tai AND a SSC, without the fuss of long mei tai straps or the bulkiness of a SSC.


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh, and the Connecta is more like a buckle tai too - forgot about that one. I've never tried it, but I hear it's awesome.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

i believe Babies Beyond Borders also makes one, don't they? i think there are a few threads comparing some of the most popular buckle tai's over at TBW. it can be time consuming reading through those comparison threads sometimes, but they are really helpful.


----------



## TattooedMama (Aug 31, 2005)

I don't think you will find what you are describing. That is what makes it a "buckle tai" the buckles at the structured waist. Then the top straps are left like a regular mei tai. The Calyx that you mentioned is a full SSC. It is nice though, comfy.
Which part are you looking for to buckle if not the waist? Maybe you would like a MT with padded waist and straps? Like a Scandi?


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TattooedMama* 
I don't think you will find what you are describing. That is what makes it a "buckle tai" the buckles at the structured waist. Then the top straps are left like a regular mei tai. The Calyx that you mentioned is a full SSC. It is nice though, comfy.
Which part are you looking for to buckle if not the waist? Maybe you would like a MT with padded waist and straps? Like a Scandi?

Ok, maybe I'm using the wrong word. Maybe I should just call it a buckle carrier, I don't know. I am looking to buckle the shoulder straps. If I have to tie the waist, thats fine, although I'd rather buckle it. I do not want a thick, rigid waist band, so if that means I have to tie it, thats ok. Its the long shoulder straps I don't want to deal with when I'm out in public.
The Dream Carrier actually looks perfect to me, but they're aren't taking custom orders and it doesn't look like they have much in stock. Is there anything else like it out there?


----------



## Azik's mom (Nov 19, 2007)

From what you are describing sounds as though you are looking for a soft structured carrier (SSC). There are lots of them; and the fit depends on personal preference as well as your built and your babies also. Ive seen the action baby carrier being recommended alot. I havent tried it myself so I dont know but Im planning to try it soon.
Other than that I love chuneis. You can find them on http://thekoreanbaby.blogspot.com/

Hope you find what you are looking for.

For half buckle mei tais I really like the my blessed baby buckle meitais. Her products are on etsy.


----------



## qfbrenda (Aug 6, 2007)

There is a semantics problem here.







Some call a "buckle tie" a carrier with a structured waist like a SSC but long straps like a MT. Others call a "buckle tie" a carrier that is like a MT but with buckles. For the later, you have several options that have been mentioned. I'll list them again just to get them into one place.

And a SSC has a structured waist, so that's not what you are looking for.

Connecta--only one I've tried and they are awesome

Pikkolo

Tentoes Click

Dream Carrier

Babies Beyond Borders


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Based on your post, I'd say the Connecta would work really well for you.







My second recommendation would be a Pikkolo, third a Dream Carrier. I am making these recommendations based on the fact you said 'unstructured waist.' Connecta (and I love mine) and Pikkolo do not have waist padding, Dream Carrier has some, but is still worn like a MT with buckles. HTH!!







Meg


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks qfbrenda and midwest meg! I think you understand what I'm looking for. I appreciate your suggestions! And everyone elses too! I'll check out the carriers you mentioned.


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luckygreen713* 
The Dream Carrier actually looks perfect to me, but they're aren't taking custom orders and it doesn't look like they have much in stock.

There are a couple for sale used right now on the fsot at thebabywearer.com in case you are interested.







(not mine or anything, lol, just happened to see the listing and thought of you)


----------



## Devi05 (Jul 16, 2008)

I just cannot say enough good things about DreamCarrier Buckle Tais.
They are awesome!
I have a Toddler BT for my 3 year old, and I love it SO much.
I have a semi custom Original BT in the works for my 1 year old.

I got the Toddler BT off FSOT at TBW


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devi05* 
I just cannot say enough good things about DreamCarrier Buckle Tais.
They are awesome!
I have a Toddler BT for my 3 year old, and I love it SO much.
I have a semi custom Original BT in the works for my 1 year old.

I got the Toddler BT off FSOT at TBW









Yes, they are georgous. Great design, beautifully made and one of the very few carriers that doesn't work for me!







: I've tried three of them, to date! Everyone else loves them, though and I am very small, so that must be why.







I dunno, but if you can find one on fsot at tbw, go for it!


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midwestmeg* 
Yes, they are georgous. Great design, beautifully made and one of the very few carriers that doesn't work for me!







: I've tried three of them, to date! Everyone else loves them, though and I am very small, so that must be why.







I dunno, but if you can find one on fsot at tbw, go for it!









Oh, I'm glad you mentioned they don't work for you, probably because you're small. I'm small too. I'm so glad you let me know!!! I have trouble with the way some carriers fit me because I have narrow shoulders and I'm pretty short, so waist bands tend to dig into my ribs.
In what way does it not work for you, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luckygreen713* 
Oh, I'm glad you mentioned they don't work for you, probably because you're small. I'm small too. I'm so glad you let me know!!! I have trouble with the way some carriers fit me because I have narrow shoulders and I'm pretty short, so waist bands tend to dig into my ribs.
In what way does it not work for you, if you don't mind me asking?

Yep, I'm happy to explain. The shoulder strap angle in a way that is a little too wide for me, making me constantly readjust them to keep them up and also giving me a football player look. The body of the carrier is also wide and went around my ds and 1/2 of me also, it's kind of a lot of carrier. That made the waist big for me also, not digging but just cumbersome.

DC's come in sizes, so I tried a small and found that it was for very small people (like teeeny tiny) and I could wear it but then I didn't have enough room to adjust for my torso length.

A 1/2 buckle might work for me, but I bet the shoulder straps would still be a little too wide and padded for me.

I sold my Medium DC and the mama who bought it LOVES it, so it can just be a tricky sizing thing or most likely shoulder issue.


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok, thanks so much. My ergo straps do the same thing to me, so I know exactly what you mean. I can still use it but I'm always pushing the strap back up on my left shoulder.

Thanks again, you've been really helpful.

I think I'm going to think about a connecta. So your connecta fits you well? I noticed on their website in the gallery, a lot of mamas in the pictures looked quite a bit larger than me, so I thought it might not work for me.


----------



## Devi05 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm 5'4", and weigh 128. I'm pretty small myself








I guess everyone is different. I've had alot of people recommend the Ergo to me, and it just didn't work for me.
The DreamCarrier is the one that has worked for me best so far.
Good luck in your search


----------



## Googy (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luckygreen713* 
Ok, thanks so much. My ergo straps do the same thing to me, so I know exactly what you mean. I can still use it but I'm always pushing the strap back up on my left shoulder.

Thanks again, you've been really helpful.

I think I'm going to think about a connecta. So your connecta fits you well? I noticed on their website in the gallery, a lot of mamas in the pictures looked quite a bit larger than me, so I thought it might not work for me.


I'm small too, and drowned in an ergo.

My Pikkolo fits great.


----------



## HybridVigor (Jan 14, 2008)

The Hapai Baby doesn't have a structured waist. You put it on apron style. There's only one for sale on their website anymore . . . I think.


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luckygreen713* 
I think I'm going to think about a connecta. So your connecta fits you well? I noticed on their website in the gallery, a lot of mamas in the pictures looked quite a bit larger than me, so I thought it might not work for me.

Wellll... the connecta is great in a front carry and yes, the shoulders do hang off of mine a little bit in a back carry.







I use it mostly in the winter over my coat. But I love the simplicity of the design and the adjustibility!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devi05* 
I'm 5'4", and weigh 128. I'm pretty small myself








I guess everyone is different. I've had alot of people recommend the Ergo to me, and it just didn't work for me.
The DreamCarrier is the one that has worked for me best so far.
Good luck in your search









See?!! I just need to try a Dream Carrier again!!







Do you wear a small or medium? Full buckle or half? How do you do it, I wanna know!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HybridVigor* 
The Hapai Baby doesn't have a structured waist. You put it on apron style. There's only one for sale on their website anymore . . . I think.

Oh, Hapai Baby! I've always wanted to try one.

Hey I thought of another... Ten Toes Click?!

OP, you've got to go over to thebabywearer.com and get totally overwhelmed!!


----------

